# The Way of the Knife by Mark Mazzetti



## AWP (Aug 3, 2013)

A pretty good book, informative but a fast read. The author's won a Pulitzer for previous work on Afghanistan and Pakistan. I didn't see a lot of, if any, partisanship in his writing. He lays out the facts without moralizing one party or president over the other. In this day and age that's rare.

Anyway, the book is about how the CIA went from gathering intelligence to hunting men. You have some CIA history, the drone wars, legal opinions in layman's terms, the evolution (or not in some cases) or Bush's and Obama's wars, and even tracks the deterioration of the US/ PK relationship. One surprising tidbit: Admiral Mullen broke the news of the raid to the PK gov't. Not Obama, not Clinton, not Panetta. There's also a verbal exchange where Panetta slaps Hillary and reminds her of her place in the Obama cabinet.

The title and author are above, here's his bio in case you're lost.
http://markmazzetti.net/biography/

Go read the book.

P.S. WHY he has a Jolly Green on the cover is beyond me...probably even a PJ doing his thing, but funny given the absolute lack of -53's in the entire book. Cool photo though.

Off to read Blair's Part II of Hitler's U-Boat War...


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 3, 2013)

I just started reading this a few weeks ago, however I left my iPad at home and I'm waiting for it in the mail so that I can continue it.  So far it's a great read.


----------

